# 2012 tippler breeders



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Have most of my birds i want paired up or being paired up now, getting ready for 2012. Im going to tame each of the offspring to see if it makes things better.

5 paired up at the moment, 3 in the process. Right now im just breeding whatever. Im going to sell off all the birds i have not bred and only keep mine own, down the road.

real excited to get these two paired up, to get some nice blue bar with dirty and sooty and some grizzle.









Put these two together cause they were already sold as a pair and i wanted to see if i may get some piebald blues out of them is what im really looking for.









My red mottle and tort pair, already got one round of them.









Not sure if this cock is dirty or a course spread, will find out most likely, paired to a (blue spread) black mottle.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Then i paired these up just cause they were good flyers, (blue spread) black print and a silver bar grizzle









Hopefully these pair up and give me some nice reds cocks and yellow daughters. Cock is the yellow









Then i have these two just to give me more reds, cock is on the left. They are real similar but come from two different lofts.









And then, the black here is a cock that came from a RR cock and a silver bar hen i believe. The recessive red is ash red based. So i should get some blacks, blues, ash reds, lavenders, and recessive reds out of them. Im really only looking to get a lavender out of them really though. Oh i guess ill get dilute daughters off of him too! big range of birds from that pair.


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

Those are some nice looking pigeons


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Very nice birds + pairings! Sadly I might be cutting down on my tipplers and high fliers starting 2012. I'm going to be getting into racing pigeons but hopefully I can still keep my favorites (room permitting). I wish I could build another loft but I don't think that'll be at all possible at least not until 2013.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

you have some very beautiful birds there, good luck on your off spring colors


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

thanks, might be putting some more together. Going for acouple rounds and selling the parents once i know i got what i need.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Do you fly in competition or just for fun?
Dave


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Just for fun at the moment, but i am going to build competition boxes and work them to good times. Fly according to the rules. No one flys tipplers for competition out here. I'm going to work with them and breed the best flyers to the best flyers. Only bred a few birds, and i can judge the birds i bought since they werent brought up by me. I have about 20 birds im trying to sell right now, im going to breed some more of my adults, some birds i got as nest pairs, so ill only breed one of them most likely. I have birds from 5 different lofts right now, so ill have a diverse group to pick from and be able to breed birds just in my loft for years. Going for a diverse genetics to keep things fresh in the future. I also plan on buying some roller pairs, breed and sell the parents and keep some rollers to use as droppers.


----------



## jaelyn loft (Oct 25, 2011)

nice looking birds print... let me know when you decide to get rid of some i could always use some new blood for my tipplers


----------



## Sunne (Apr 23, 2010)

Nice looking tipplers


----------



## copper (Aug 25, 2010)

WOW ! really some nice looking tipplers.


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

beautiful birds again print


----------



## The Pigeon Guardian (Jan 18, 2012)

Hey hows it g0ing this tom from utah miss ur call today nice looking tipplers pairs look good together get that lavender that you want give you a call tomorrow FLY EM HIGH


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Beautiful birds! Love the blue bar in the first picture.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone, got hatchlings hatching now. Got 4 now. Quite a few people like the blue bar, will see what we get.


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

thomasleu said:


> Hey hows it g0ing this tom from utah miss ur call today nice looking tipplers pairs look good together get that lavender that you want give you a call tomorrow FLY EM HIGH


Hey Tom, good to see you over here. Should be a colorful year as we plan to put out 80+ and have very little white in our loft. Last year we had 8 pairs all black/white prints and mottles (AKA 'Canadians").



MaryOfExeter said:


> Beautiful birds! Love the blue bar in the first picture.


Yes that blue is my favorite as well. Too bad I am left with only one.
She hatched a egg today or maybe yesterday looks to be dirty (says my brother). I would love to get a pair of straight blue bars with no modifiers.
I also really like the black pair with the dark mottle hen and black (Probably dirty, dirty blue as you know). I would prefer him to be spread however. I suppose time will tell.


----------



## aslam4334 (Aug 9, 2012)

Dear sir can u please help me to get good pearl white eyes high flyer tumbler for breeding or for sale please help please send me some picture of the pigeon for please contact [email protected] Thankyou!!


----------

